# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  ADMIN Help please

## secondaccount

Hey guys,

I can't seem to remember my password and my email on file for my real account christian123.
Can someone help out? 
I use to always be logged in thru the app but restored my phone.. now can't get back into my account.

Thanks a lot

----------


## TheTaxMan

Dont type your passwords in here man, everyone can see this

----------


## secondaccount

It's not my password... it's my username.
I can't login into my main account... username : christian123.
I just need an admin to tell me what email i used on this account as I can't retrieve the password... that's my issue.

----------


## TheTaxMan

Ah i miss read that  :Smilie: 
Hopefuly admin will see this soon, just be patient

----------


## secondaccount

Thanks man appreciate the help  :Smilie:

----------


## *Admin*

It has been taken care of...

----------


## *Admin*

just ask for your password via the email which has been reset for you

----------


## secondaccount

> just ask for your password via the email which has been reset for you


I don't remember the email i used for that account, that's my issue.
I tried all the emails i can recall but none of them are linked to my account lol?

----------


## secondaccount

> just ask for your password via the email which has been reset for you


And the worst thing in that is that i tried all the emails i could think of and still didn't work out to be one of them

----------


## *Admin*

I linked your current email to the account... did you try to ask for the password... it will go back to the email you provided...


Hell I will reset your password when you are on next time just pm me...

----------


## christian123

Thanks a lot it worked out  :Smilie:

----------


## mz1976

> Thanks a lot it worked out


G I jhh

----------

